# 3DS Spieletipps gesucht



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen

Habe mir hier im MP einen gebrauchten 3DS (nicht der New 3DS) geholt und nun suche ich Spiele die Empfehlenswert sind, was lohnt sich wirklich? 

Habe bis jetzt:


Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros
Dr.Kawashimas Gehirnjogging 1+2 (wurde zusammen mit dem Handheld verkauft)

Was ich mir unbedingt noch holen will:

Pokemon Rumble World
Mario & Luigi Paper Jam
Pokemon Picross
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Luigi's Mansion 1+2
Pokemon X+Y
Bei diesen Spielen habe ich schon Let's Play Videos gesehen und deswegen hole ich sie mir, was könnt ihr sonst noch empfehlen?

Suche in folgenden Genres:

Krimi, aber keine Mystery Case Files, die haben mir auf YT nicht so gefallen
RPG
Simulation ausser Rennsimulation
Adventure

Vielen Dank für Vorschläge


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (25. Juli 2016)

Pokémon XY ist definitiv empfehlenswert, wird dich im Singleplayer aber wahrscheinlich 40, maximal 60 Stunden bei der Stange halten, danach ist die Faszination weg, wie bei jedem anderen Pokémon auch. Außer natürlich, du fängst mit dem Online-Modus an und kämpfst gegen Freunde. Mit ORAS war ich sehr schnell durch, nach 28 Stunden kam der Abspann. Für ein Singleplayer-Spiel zum Vollpreis wäre mir das fast zu schade.
Wie? Adventures werden gesucht, aber kein Zelda auf der Liste? Dann mal aber ganz schnell ergänzen:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Was ich persönlich sehr gut fand:
Metal Gear Solid 3D: Snake Eater - vor allem, wenn du diesen Teil noch nie gespielt hast. Ein wirklich ganz hervorragendes Spiel.
Weitere Spiele, die ich bedingunglos weiterempfehlen kann:
Fire Emblem: Fates (Vermächtnis)
Donkey Kong Country Returns: 3D (wahrscheinlich der beste 2D-Plattformer auf dem 3DS)
Super Smash Bros. for 3DS

gRU?; cAPS


----------



## yingtao (25. Juli 2016)

Als RPGs wie Final Fantasy 3 und 4 (Rundenbasiert mit Jobsystem) kann ich Bravely Default und Bravely Second empfehlen. Für Bravely Default habe ich so um die 100h gebraucht und an Bravely Second sitze ich bereits um die 30h und wie man ließt geht es auch so um die 100h wenn man wieder alle Quests machen möchte. Bei Bravely Default ist die zweite Hälfte des Spiels eher zäh was mit der Story zusammenhängt. Die Zelda Titel sind super. Ocarina of Time ist ein Klassiker, Majora's Mask ist meiner Meinung nach gut (gibt aber auch Leute die es nicht mögen) und A Link Between Worlds ist sehr ähnlich zu Link's Awakening vom SNES.

An Krimi fand ich Zero Time Dilemma gut (die Vorgänger auf dem DS lohnen sich wenn es einem gefällt).


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2016)

Zelda kommt natürlich auch dazu und Bravely Second habe ich schon Videos gesehen und habe gemerkt das es lange dauert bis man da durch ist, irgendwie fühlt es sich an als ob es in die Länge gezogen wurde, wie empfindest du das? 

Shooter interessieren mich nicht und sind deswegen nicht auf der Liste, Fire Emblem werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen, habe schon davon gehört. Final Fantasy muss ich mir auch mal anschauen, dachte immer das sei PS Only, lag wohl falsch.
Zero Time Dilemma ist für mich sehr unbekannt, aber auch da werde ich mich erkundigen, jedenfalls genug Spiele für die nächsten paar Jahre. 

EDIT: Den 3DS mit dem Fernseher verbinden oder PC verbinden kann ich nur durch Umbau oder?


----------



## Kinguin (25. Juli 2016)

MonsterHunter4 bzw das neue MonsterHunter X, imo die beste IP auf dem 3DS. Finde selbst nur recht schade, dass es keinen Ableger mehr für die stationären Geräte gibt. Jedenfalls gibt es auch eine Demo zu dem Game im Eshop, dann kannst du mal schauen ob dir das liegt.  ^^ Erwähnen würde ich noch Kingdom Hearts DDD, wobei hier die Frage ist ob du die Story verstehst, Vorwissen wäre schon ratsam. Und dann vielleicht noch sowas wie Castlevania & Kid Icarus. Ansonsten wurden hier schon alles Gute genannt (Pokemon sowie diverse andere Taktik RPGs) und grade die Zelda Games sind einfach nur Meisterwerke.

PS: Möglicherweise brauchst du bei dem ein oder anderem Game ein Circle Pad für die Steuerung (Kamera). Der alte 3DS hat halt nicht den 2.Stick, wobei der vom N3DS auch nicht sonderlich optimal ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2016)

Monster Hunter klingt gut, mal sehen wie es ist, brauche ich bei Kingdom Hearts alle Vorgänger oder reicht einlesen im Netz?


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juli 2016)

Kannst dich auch gerne einlesen, ist natürlich vom Erlebnis her nicht das Gleiche wie es selber zu spielen. Aber anders geht es wohl nicht, wenn man die anderen Titel nie spielen konnte. ^^ Das bedeutet du müsstest dir noch KH1+2 sowie diverse Zwischenableger wie Chain of Memories, Birth By Sleep usw anschauen, wenig ist das nicht. Der 3DS Ableger spielt kurz vor dem kommenden KH3, welches den Abschluss dieser Geschichte darstellen soll.

Ansonsten auf dem 3DS funktionieren ja noch DS Games, da wollte ich auch mal irgendwann paar Titel nachholen zB FF4, TheWorldEndswithYou, diverse Pokemon/Zelda Ableger usw. Allerdings ist es nicht einfach an solche Titel ranzukommen, gibt es halt nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. Aber stellenweise sind diese auch recht teuer leider.


----------



## yingtao (28. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zelda kommt natürlich auch dazu und Bravely Second habe ich schon Videos gesehen und habe gemerkt das es lange dauert bis man da durch ist, irgendwie fühlt es sich an als ob es in die Länge gezogen wurde, wie empfindest du das?
> 
> Shooter interessieren mich nicht und sind deswegen nicht auf der Liste, Fire Emblem werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen, habe schon davon gehört. Final Fantasy muss ich mir auch mal anschauen, dachte immer das sei PS Only, lag wohl falsch.
> Zero Time Dilemma ist für mich sehr unbekannt, aber auch da werde ich mich erkundigen, jedenfalls genug Spiele für die nächsten paar Jahre.
> ...



Ob sich Bravely Second noch in die Länge zieht kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, da ich wie gesagt erst um die 30h gespielt habe und noch recht früh am Anfang bin (Kapitel 4 mit rund 50% der Jobs). Wenn es wie Final Fantasy 3 oder Final Fantasy 4 ist, ist es lang, wird aber nicht langweilig und repetitiv. Bei Bravely Default hat sich die zweite Hälfte des Spiels in die länge gezogen weil man 4 mal das selbe macht mit nur hier und da einer neuen Nebenquest und stärkeren Monstern zum Leveln. Insgesamt finde ich Bravely Second besser da durchaus einige Verbesserungen gemacht wurden und auch ohne Bravely Default gespielt zu haben kann man die Story verstehen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. August 2016)

Einziger Grund für mich, einen 3DS zu kaufen:

Fire Emblem: Awakening
Fire Emblem: Vermächtnis (Fate)
Fire Emblem: Herrscahft


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2016)

Habe bis jetzt:

- Pokémon Alpha Sapphire
- Mario&Luigi Dream Team Bros

Pokémon Rumble World werde ich verkaufen weil es langsam langweilig wird, andere Spiele kommen in den nächsten Monaten noch hinzu aber Momentan habe ich genug zu spielen.

Schon gewusst das Nintendo in Zusammenarbeit mit GameStop eine Nintendo-Zone erschaffen hat in der man z.B. ein Pokémon bekommen kann? 

Hier gibt es alles zum Nachlesen, hoffentlich bringen sie noch weitere Kostenlose Inhalte


----------



## Gripschi (11. August 2016)

Kann Fire Emblem nur empfehlen. Ich war bisher nur mit Teil 1 aufn gba richtig angetan.


Das neue schließt dran an mmn einer der besten Titel überhaupt.

Sonst Monster Hunter.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. August 2016)

Also Fire Emblem ist definitiv... gut. (Der folgende Text bezieht sich auf Fire Emblem: Awakening und Fire Emblem: Fates/ Birthright. FE: Fates/ Conquest und FE: Fates/ Revelation werden erst abgearbeitet, wenn Fates/ Birthright durch ist...) 
Ein echt gutes Spiel, aber oberste Topkategorie ist es mMn dann doch nicht. Dafür hat es zu viele Kinderkrankheiten. Beispielsweise, dass die KI nie klug agiert (zumindest auf "schwer") sondern eigentlich immer durchschaubar das macht, was man erwartet und nur durch Masse gefährlich werden kann. Dann: ein krit-System in Verbindung mit Permadeath (das sollte ich endlich mal ausstellen). Ich hatte schon mehrfach das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, dass meine Leute gestorben sind, weil eine 3%ige Crit-Chance halt doch mal den Wert "wahr" erzeugt hat. Ich würde gerne verlieren, weil ich nachvollziehbar falsche Entscheidungen getroffen habe und nicht, weil ich eigentlich richtig entschieden habe, aber die CPU gut gewürfelt hat. Dann ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad so eine Sache. Während der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "schwer" anfangs noch echt ansprechend ist, wird das Spiel irgendwann zur Durchrennorgie, weil die eigenen Charakter eh alles plätten, was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist, solange man sich nicht richtig blöd anstellt. Eigentlich wäre es echt gut, wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad innerhalb des Spiels anheben könnte :/
Was mich auch immer wieder nervt, ist die schwarz-weiß-Welt mit ihrer "Wir sind die guten, die sind die Bösen"-Story. Das hatte aber auch schon Awakening.
Und was hat Intelligent Systems eigentlich dabei geritten, einen Multiplayerpart ins Spiel einzubauen, der *nicht* der naheliegendste und am besten funktionierende Multiplayer für Fire Emblem überhaupt geworden wäre: ein Ko-op gegen die KI. Stattdessen macht man einen kompetitiven Multiplayer bei einem Spiel, bei dem eigentlich immer der verliert, der zuerst angreift. Hooray.
Ansonsten: sehr geile Musikuntermalung, grafisch toll geworden, teifgehende Charakterentwicklung, tolles Gameplay, herausragende Dialoge. Alles in Allem empfehlenswert, sollte man auf alle Fälle zumindest mal ausprobiert haben.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber durchaus noch deutlich bessere Titel und Luft nach oben.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## xActionx (13. August 2016)

Kann dir zur Zeit definitiv auch Monster Hunter Generations ans Herz legen. Habs mir zu Release zugelegt und schon knapp 100 Stunden drin versenkt. Macht echt viel Spaß und die Langzeitmotivation ist definitiv gegeben .


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

Monster Hunter ist wirklich ein tolles Spiel! Ich würde es dir ebenfalls empfehlen.
Und die Zelda-Spiele ebenfalls.

Kingdom Hearts fand ich hingegen nicht so toll. Es wirkte auf mich alles in allem etwas lieblos zusammengeschustert.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2016)

Im Moment bin ich dabei Pokémon Alpha Sapphire zu spielen und diverse Demos von anderen Spielen sind rund 10 geworden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Oktober 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Einziger Grund für mich, einen 3DS zu kaufen:
> 
> Fire Emblem: Awakening
> Fire Emblem: Vermächtnis (Fate)
> Fire Emblem: Herrscahft



Unbd das Dragon Quest VII Remake. Soll so ziemlich der beste der Serie sein, und da VIII schon einfach nur genial war; kann VII ja nur grandios werden.


----------

